# True spider photos



## Bjoern Elksnat

Simply photos of my spiders I keep/have kept...

Enjoy

Latrodectus bishopi



Phoneutria cf. keyserlingi



Cupiennius salei




Ancylometes rufus



Lycosa singoriensis



Phoneutria fera French Guyana



Dolomedes okefinokensis



Nephila pilipes



LG Björni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Peucetia viridans



Phoneutria sp. ex Colombia



Heteropoda davidbowie



Heteropoda sp. ex Malaysia "Red"



Phoneutria fera RCF male



Segestria florentina



Phoneutria nigriventer juvenile



Macrothele gigas



LG Björni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErikWestblom

Awesome collection Björn! Always a pleasure looking at your pics  (just a bit jealous...)


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Cyrtophora sp. ex Nepal



Rhytimna pinangensis




Argiope sp. ex Brunei



Lycosa singoriensis subadult



Heteropoda sp. Malaysia



Tychicus sp. Malaysia



Heteropoda boiei



"White Lady" ex Egypt




Sparassidae sp. Malaysia



Heteropoda lunula



Sicarius hahni



LG Björni

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Polybetes pytagorica



Cupiennius coccineus




Ancylometes sp. "black"



Heteropoda venatoria



Barylestis sp. ex Togo



Ctenus captiosus



Ctenus sp. Peru



Phidippus otiosus pair



Cupiennius salei "Lucia" morphe



Cupiennius salei mating



Cupiennius granadensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErikWestblom

Where oh where do you get all these awesome spiders from? I really hope u get sacks from the more rare species and share the love


----------



## Anubis77

Heteropoda davidbowie? I had no idea those were kept in captivity. Fascinating collection. Much more variety than I've seen over here.


----------



## proper_tea

Anubis77 said:


> Heteropoda davidbowie? I had no idea those were kept in captivity.


+1 on this...  I thought they were protected.

Amazing frickin' collection.  From what I see here in the states, most of the hunstman spiders you're keeping have become very difficult to obtain here (not sure why... import ban?).  The various wandering spiders... well... I've never really seen those offered regularly (possibly at all... actually).


----------



## Violet

Those are awesome photos of a fantastic collection. :clap:
I would love to see some enclosure shots, particularly for your Nephila and Argiope.


----------



## Venom

You have a magnificent collection!!!!! Thanks for sharing. 



You also have a large hole in your P. nigriventor juvie's screen lid.  ( Pic #16 from the top. )


----------



## Moltar

Fantastic pictures of an amazing collection! Thanks for sharing them with us. They are all incrdeible but I particularly like the C. _salei_ and the H. _davidbowiei_. Great stuff.


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Violet said:


> Those are awesome photos of a fantastic collection. :clap:
> I would love to see some enclosure shots, particularly for your Nephila and Argiope.


Hi mate

I am not really good in enclosures, because of I am very pragmatic.

Not really beauty/eye catching enclosures...

here`s a (verly little) insight:

Holconia insignis (Australia) enclosure


still a baby - they grow big!

pairing + eating... both at the same time


Heteropoda boiei (Malaysia) enclosure



Cupiennius granadensis (Costa Rica) enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Lycosa singoriensis enclosure + mating session

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Ancylometes rufus (Peru) male



Lycosa tarantula (Spain) female


Cupiennius coccineus (Costa Rica) female

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/3pz3a.jpg]

Cupiennius granadensis (Costa Rica) female



Phidippus regius (Florida) female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Heteropoda boiei male



Heteropoda boiei female



Phidippus regius male



Argiope lobata (Spain)



Lycosa emuncta (Mexico)

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/10h7is.jpg]

Cupiennius granadensis (Costa Rica) male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Eresus sp. (Turkey) "Ladybird spider"




Latrodectus bishopi (Florida)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Some more...

Dolomedes okefinokensis (Florida) pair (what a sex dimorphism!!)



Subadult male



Ancylometes sp. (Peru)




Phoneutria boliviensis male



Heteropoda davidbowie plus eggsac



Phoneutria fera TCF (French Guyana) exhuvie



Phoneutria fera RCF (Peru) - don`t care! she`s dead^^





Phoneutria boliviensis (Peru)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

ErikWestblom said:


> I really hope u get sacks from the more rare species and share the love


Breeding is the only target in spider keeping, all other things are useless ;-)

Here they are!

boliviensis eggsac + enclosure

spiderlings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

an other boliviensis mother, builing a sac



protect her sac



fera (FG) can do, too



Cupiennius granadensis mating



Cupiennius salei mating



Cupiennius salei with her sac

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Phoneutria keyserlingi (Brazil) eggsac




Phoneutria fera RCF (Peru)



Macrothele gigas, freshly moulted



Cupiennius salei "Lucia" morphe, juvenile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Latrodectus menavodi (Madagascar) female



the pair eats a locust together



Linothele macrothelifera (Peru)



Peucetia cf. lucasi (Madagascar)



Olios sp. (Peru)




Olios sp. (Madagascar)



Cupiennius getazi RCF (Costa Rica)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

love hurts^^

Phoneutria fera (French Guyana) mating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Stegodyphus sp. (Madagascar)




Stegodyphus sp. (Tanzania)



Heteropoda sp. (Thailand)




Viridasius cf. fasciatus (Madagascar)



Zoropsis spinimana (France) mating 



Steatoda triangulosa (cosmopolitan)




Sicarius hahni (Namibia) adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

Sicarius terrosus (Chile)

Happy threesome^^







Monogamy



the result



further result

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bjoern Elksnat

optical overview - Sicarius sp. Argentina (dark) vs. Sicarius terrosus (Chile - bright)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deroplatys

Throw in a bunch more salticids, take away some of the dangerous stuff and thats my dream collection right there :razz:
That is a stunning collection there by the way, good luck in all your breeding efforts


----------



## ErikWestblom

BjörnE said:


> Breeding is the only target in spider keeping, all other things are useless ;-)


Do you breed some of the stuff that isn't really in the hobby too? That Olios sp. from Peru is awesome (to just name one of all your beauties...). If I ever pass by your place....


----------



## VinceG

I love this thread :drool:! 

Your collection is very impressive! !!!

Keep posting pictures!


----------



## LasidoraGT

That wandering spider.....
But really nice collection. I wanna try keeping a huntsman of some sort 1 day. They seem really interesting


----------



## Draiman

Immense collection, thanks for sharing. :clap:


----------



## proper_tea

Wow... this might be the most amazing pic thread I've seen.

Those Stegodyphus sp... they're a social spider... right?  Build communal webs... etc?

How many do you have?


----------



## kean

wow.. lovely spiders.. amazing specimens..


----------



## plantecarnivore

My little add...
_steatoda triangulosa_:


----------



## Tom Lurid

Incredible pictures. I envy your collection!


----------



## paassatt

Anyone else think it's a little odd that this thread dates back to 2010, but OP's join date says January of 2012?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Nah, I am a Doctor Who fan.  I know time isn't a linear progression but more of a ball of wibbly-wobbly, timey-wimey stuff.


----------



## web eviction

paassatt said:


> Anyone else think it's a little odd that this thread dates back to 2010, but OP's join date says January of 2012?


I caught that too.... Boggles my poor simple mind.. Lol


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Oops - posted in the wrong place.  Moved it to the proper thread.


----------



## Shadowcify

Wow! Amazing collection of so many beautiful species you have!


----------



## dactylus

Very nice collection and photos!


----------



## Blue Jaye

These are the most amazing true spider pic's I've ever seen!!! Thank you so much!  You have a wonderful collection !


----------



## spiderman5471

Violet said:


> Those are awesome photos of a fantastic collection. :clap:
> I would love to see some enclosure shots, particularly for your Nephila and Argiope.


i also think your photo collection is awesome but yeah i would like to see a lot more pics of nephila and argiope ok thx kasey


----------



## mindstorm

spiderman5471 said:


> i also think your photo collection is awesome but yeah i would like to see a lot more pics of nephila and argiope ok thx kasey


 For your pleasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mindstorm

Argiope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silberrücken

mindstorm, great to see you back. 

Awesome photos, especially of the flies on the Nephila. Catching the golden color of her silk is awesome too! :clap:


----------



## mindstorm

Silberrücken said:


> mindstorm, great to see you back.
> 
> Awesome photos, especially of the flies on the Nephila. Catching the golden color color of her silk is awesome too! :clap:


Wow, thanks Silberrucken, didn't realized I was missed.. :laugh: These are for you then...


----------



## Silberrücken

Of course you are missed, when you disappear for months! 

I've always enjoyed viewing your awesome photos. Thank you for posting the above pics, as well! Love them! :clap:

My fave pic from you will always be the "snow jumpers" on your hand, tho. NOTHING beats that shot!!!


----------

